# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ TRANSPOCKET 1500

## nickbaz

καλησπερα στα παιδια!!!εχω προβλημα με την εξης ηλεκτροκολληση.ενω οπλιζει το ρελε οταν αναβω το μηχανημα μπροστα το ενδεικτικο led δεν αναβει και μου ειπε ο μηχανικος που μου το εφερε οτι οταν θερμαινετε δεν αναβει το ανεμιστηρακι για να ψυξη.το ανεμιστηρακι το ελεγξα και ειναι αντεξει και επισεις ο θερμοστατης δουλευει κανονικα.τωρα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω 15v για να αναψει ο ανεμιστηρας αλλα ουτε τα 5 volt.κατι καμμενο δεν βλεπω ουτε και καποιο πυκνωτη φουσκωμενο.μονο αν δειτε στις φωτογραφιες σε μια συστοιχια κεραμικων πυκνωτων ο ενας ειναι ραγισμενος.δεν ξερω αν παιζει καποιο ρολο καθως δεν ηλεκτροκολλησεις δεν εχω την σχετικη εμπειρια.μηπως μπορει καποιο παιδι να μου δωσει μια λυση?NIKO2.jpgNIKO1.jpgNIKO3.jpgNIKOS.jpg

----------


## IRF

Πόσο έχει δουλέψει η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση; φαίνονται ψημένα υλικά smd, αν διακρίνω καλά, στην πλακέτα.
Το ότι δεν φούσκωσαν οι πυκνωτές μη θεωρείς ότι είναι εντάξει μέτρημα θέλουν.

----------


## elektronio

> .μηπως μπορει καποιο παιδι να μου δωσει μια λυση?


πετάξτε τον ανεμιστήρα και βάλτε έναν 220 από τον διακόπτη της μηχανής να δουλεύει μόνιμα όσο είναι ανοικτή η μηχανή.

----------


## nickbaz

Δεν ξέρω ποσό έχει δουλέψει το συγκεκριμένο.θα μετρησω αν είναι τους εξομαλυνσης και τους πυκνωτές εξόδου.εντομεταξυ όταν είναι σε λειτουργεία ακουγετε και δευτερόλεπτο ένα Τσικ,Τσικ σαν σπιθιρισμος.αυτό είναι μήπως από κάποιο πηνίο?

----------


## IRF

> Δεν ξέρω ποσό έχει δουλέψει το συγκεκριμένο.θα μετρησω αν είναι τους εξομαλυνσης και τους πυκνωτές εξόδου.εντομεταξυ όταν είναι σε λειτουργεία ακουγετε και δευτερόλεπτο ένα _Τσικ,Τσικ σαν σπιθιρισμος_.αυτό είναι μήπως από κάποιο πηνίο?


Και από πυκνωτή μπορεί να είναι.

----------


## nickbaz

Ναι σωστά!θα το κοιτάξω σήμερα και θα σας πω!!

----------


## FILMAN

Ψάξε το παλμοτροφοδοτικό της μηχανής και άσε τα υλικά ισχύος. Δες αν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού (π.χ. βραχυκυκλωμένος ηλεκτρολυτικός εξόδου ή βραχυκύκλωμα στο τροφοδοτούμενο κύκλωμα) και δες μήπως η δίοδος ή οι δίοδοι ανόρθωσης στην έξοδο του παλμικού μετασχηματιστή είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη/ες.

----------


## nickbaz

καλησπερα στα παιδια!!!λοιπον με μια πιο προσεχτικη ματια(μα καλα γκαβος ημουν) βρεθηκε η αιτια του κακου.λογικα δεν φτιαχνεται κατι τετοιο και σχηματικο οσο και αν εψαξα δεν βρηκα.εσεις τι λετε?kkkkkk.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Μιλάς για τον ξεκολλημένο sMD πυκνωτή ή για κάτι άλλο που δεν πρόσεξα; Τί υγρά είναι αυτά που φαίνονται εκεί; Το μηχάνημα είχε πέσει ποτέ κάτω από κάποιο ύψος;

----------


## nickbaz

βασικα εκτος απο το ξεκολλημενο smd πυκνωτη λειπουν και αλλα 2 smd εξαρτημτα που δεν ξερω τι ηταν.εκτος αν βρω καμια φωτογραφια της πλακετας στο net.και επισεις εχει σκασμενο διαδρομο.το υγρο πρεπει να ειναι κατι σαν σιλικονι της πλακετας.δεν ξερω αν επεσε απο καποιο υψος.ισως γιατι το καπακι του εχει τα ραγισματακια του

----------

